# Mansfield Flush Valve



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I have replaced two handles on a Mansfield toilet for the same customer in the last 3 weeks.

The handle arm is made of plastic and is breaking off right in front of the nut inside the tank.

It seems like the suction on the flush valve is a little much.
When you lift the toilet handle you can see the handle arm flex, while trying to lift the flush valve.

This home has three of these toilets and all of them seem difficult to flush.

Is there a way / trick to adjust this flush valve and make it easyer to lift up ?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Buy a trip lever made of brass, duh! I don't think you would want to adjust the flush valve, you'll be back 3 weeks later to fix a running toilet.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Buy a trip lever made of brass, duh! I don't think you would want to adjust the flush valve, you'll be back 3 weeks later to fix a running toilet.


I put a brass one in today. 
I hope it holds up longer than a couple weeks.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Brass is the answer.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

The trip lever is not the problem.



It's the flush valve seal, not the trip lever that's the issue.



*That seal when it gets older gets concave in shape, creating a suction to the flush valve tower. Anytime you hear "Mansfield" and "hard to flush" you should be replacing the flush valve seal. *


Every plumber should know this... and replacing the internals of a mansfield with a different type of flush valve assembly is ripping the customer off big time.

Those flush valves work well if they are maintained.


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> The trip lever is not the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What he said!:thumbup1:


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> The trip lever is not the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yup spot on!!
Maybe sell them 3 rebuilds, convert to standard flapper, new tank to bowl, and fluidmaster.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

CTs2p2 said:


> Yup spot on!!
> Maybe sell them 3 rebuilds, convert to standard flapper, new tank to bowl, and fluidmaster.


Thats going to be my next step.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Oops. I do agree Dunbar if it's just the seal, 100% agree.
Although if the whole tower is gummed up from lousy water, and original needs to be changed. Converting it is not a rip-off. IMO


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I changed 2 seals out the other day. It was difficult to pull the tower by hand, the seal was so gummed up. While there I installed 2 new BRASS flush handles...I do this anytime I run into the plastic handles.

The HO had no idea why it was giving her problems. I took the lid off and nearly was overcome by the chlorine...she was using swimming pool tabs...

I don't know what this is all about but this is the second time in 3 weeks I've found swimming pool tabs in the tank. On was in a 3/4 million dollar home, all 3 flushvalves broke on the second floor and they overflowed...out the front door...


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

I like the mansfield design for one reason only. The homeowner takes the lid off the tank to replace the flapper, see's that flush valve, and calls me!


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

TPWinc said:


> I like the mansfield design for one reason only. The homeowner takes the lid off the tank to replace the flapper, see's that flush valve, and calls me!



I agree there are those customers, for sure. Or if there is mention of handyman couldn't do it. Mansfield gets rebuilt! 
However if the homeowner REALLY wanted to fix it and couldn't is hiring you. It's once to change the seal (and to see the piece he couldn't find that fixed the problem) so he can do it next time. So your out anyways. 

My advice to completely overhaul all three toilets was to someone who's walking in to a customers house with a seal in hand, saying sorry about the trip levers.. This may do it..


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> The trip lever is not the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not every plumber see's the mansfield valves. I never saw one in Tucson, I thought the whole tower thing was a POS Kohler design.:laughing: 

Thanks for the info though, I do run across them here.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

Dunbar is spot on about the red disk causing the problem. Also, you can't use "generic" handles on those, you need a mansfield handle. #40 or #41 depending on the age of the toilet. not interchangeable.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Could be the chain position on the tank lever. There's more leverage on the far right.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Anytime I see a broken plastic handle on a toilet it means they get a new flapper or, in the case of Mansfield the seal...


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> The trip lever is not the problem.
> 
> It's the flush valve seal, not the trip lever that's the issue.


The tank ball/seal/flapper should be replaced anytime you are working on a water closet.


----------

